
Should My United Health Plan Have a Copay? - elamje
I’m confused with how my United Health Care plan works. I hope this is informational for those in my position one day. Basically, my wife and I are on United Healthcare and we we have a deductible and coinsurance, but no where on the plan is a copay. I’ve never seen this before in my life, so I’ve been surprised that my wife’s visits to the doctor have resulted in higher costs than the normal fixed price I typically have gotten.<p>Is this normal? I thought most insurances use copays?
======
cimmanom
Most “high deductible” plans (the ones eligible for an HSA account) use
coinsurance for medical services, instead of copays (there may be copays after
you hit the deductible).

This is different from an HMO, PPO, or EPO, where you’ll have copays for most
in-network services and some out of network services.

All US insurance plans also typically have copays for most medications.

Of course, all of this differs state by state along with state regulations.
Also, I believe that since the ACA you’re supposed to get an annual checkup
covered in full as well as a couple other preventative items.

Have you come to this conclusion after billing or after reviewing the
insurer’s pricing schedule for your plan?

~~~
elamje
Hi, I came to this conclusion after both billing and looking at the schedule.
In fact, there is no pricing schedule for my company's United Health plan. The
term sheet says nothing about copays for all three tiers of coverage and only
mentions deductibles and coinsurance. Does this sound right?

